# line won't bleed 04 maxima



## another nissan (Dec 24, 2018)

hi everyone.
I have an 04 maxima that I am trying to bleed the front driver side caliper. no fluid is coming out. I tried to gravity bleed at first and nothing is coming out. where is the fluid. do I need to bleed the abs module or something? the pedal is rock hard. do I need to start the car up and bleed the brakes with the car running? this should not be this hard. I feel so dumb. I need to get this thing back on the road and it is turning into a pain.
before i took the caliper off nothing came out of the old bleeder.
any help will be awesome.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Pull the fuse for the ABS or disconnect the negative (-) cable battery connector. Have someone press on the brake pedal; if no fluid comes out of the bleeder port, then there may be rust that's blocking the bleeder port or rust in the ABS for that line.


----------



## another nissan (Dec 24, 2018)

ok thanks. I will have someone help tomorrow. I opened the bleeder to gravity feed and nothing. I took off the hose to gravity feed and nothing. the other day their was nothing either but I had a helper. I had them start the car and push the pedal to the floor tons of fluid came out. I reattached the line to the caliper and then they let off the pedal. the caliper is new.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I use a vacuum bleeder to bleed brakes. They work great!


----------



## RehianaSpencer (Mar 25, 2019)

I will also use the same. . .


----------

